# vector power on board 35w. hid spotlight



## JAYBIRD1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was wondering if this is a good light. I was comparing it to the Harbor Freight old style, the larger one. Not sure which to get. Any thoughts from the Pro's Thanks


----------



## ez78 (Oct 4, 2007)

You can find lots of discussion about the vector/sam's here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/145686

I think it is a very good deal. They can be found for under $60 on ebay.

The Harbor freight is huge when compared to the Vector but throws better. There is size comparison in this thread:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=169431

The Illuminator, the middle one in the picture has the same body as the vector.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Oct 6, 2007)

I have on coming from E-bay. Will write up my impression when it comes!


----------



## ampdude (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like a good buy. They all use the 6000K bulb though so bleh I'll wait until a 4200K version comes out.


----------



## Submatix (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me what company manufactures these spotlights?
I know they are made in China.

Can anyone help me here please?

Thanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lighthouse one (Oct 8, 2007)

jaybird...I just got my light
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-VECTOR-HID-...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
From Danmann200 on e-bay..he has 5 left. Order one as fast as you can...*THIS IS AN AWESOME LIGHT!!!!* I just got back from spotting deer. What a beam!! Easily shines 1000 feet to 1500 feet. I can't see things much farther than that! I can't compare it to other, more expensive lights. This light is solid, well built. Heavy, but not too much. (9 pounds)

I had it on over 40 minutes...it was just as bright when I was done as when it started. It was not hot...barely warm. 

Good luck! and Submax...why do care who makes this light! Just buy one now!


----------



## Niteowl (Oct 9, 2007)

Submatix said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me what company manufactures these spotlights?
> I know they are made in China.
> 
> ...



Welcome to CPF Submatix.

My manual shows Vector Products, Inc. produced these lights. The manual is dated Oct. '06. Calling the toll-free number in the manual connects you with Black & Decker, which apparently bought out Vector in the last year or so.

The below is from their website.

*
Automotive Battery Chargers,
Jumpstarters, Power Inverters
&Spotlights 
Phone:
800.618.5178 
Black & Decker 
Automotive & Electronics Division
(Vector products, Inc. d/b/a Vector Manufacturing, Ltd.)
8100*S.W. 10th St, Suite 3000
Plantation, FL 33324 *

A search turned up nothing spotlight related even though I recently purchased a Black & Decker spotlight model #SL 1028.


----------



## Submatix (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Lighthouse One,

Thanks but I am in South Africa and I would like to distribute these in this region so I would like to find the actual manufacturer for specific requirements such as 220AC v chargers.

So if someone can find out who manufactures these I would be very pleased!

Thanks

:wave:


----------



## 2000xlt (Feb 10, 2008)

jaybird

If you did not get it yet, GET it, although there is alot of debate and comparason and such, its a very good bang for the buck, got mine for under $60 on the bay and it definetly exceeded my expectations. Turning on an HID never gets old


----------



## naicidrac (Feb 11, 2008)

It is an awesome light. I paid $50.00 for mine on ebay. I was so impressed that I bought another one. Great lights! They are heavy and big, but for a superbright light at $50.00 you cannont beat it. Power on board > Vector> all made by black and decker. I also know that the amondotech has an HID light that looks exactly like this. I also know that the amondotech N30 uses the same lookind battery indicator. Who knows, they are all made by wingshing (fictional name I just made up) in China and stamped with different stickers.

Good light, get it!!


----------



## Kremer (Feb 12, 2008)

I was over at my brothers house Saturday night, he has an acre of grass in his rear yard, then woods after that. They thought they saw something out by the treeline, so I run out to the car and grab the POB HID. By this time my brother is almost out to the treeline (maybe 120 yards). I fire up the light from their 2nd floor balcony, several ooohs and ahhhs eminate and my brother turns around in the yard and does the whole 'caught in the LAPD night sun' eye squinting and arm covering routine. It turns out the perp was just lights from the back facing neighbors house way out there as seen through some swaying tree branches.

My brother has a pistol grip coleman spotlight with a 100W 12V H3 in it, it's nearly as bright (maybe 3/4) as the POB, but only lasts about 5 minutes before the little 12V 2.6ah battery poops out. He might be upgrading 

They wanted to know what else I had in the trunk so I brought in the 6D ROP-Hi. He loved it "you can find 'em, blind 'em, and beat 'em all with one implement". That's a pretty good summary of a 6D ROP.

~Dougk


----------



## husky20 (Feb 19, 2008)

Just got mine today from UPS.Charging it so later tonight i will go test it on the mountains behind my condos.Turned it on right out of the box inside and boy is this thing bright. I shined it at my entertainment center and it hit the glass where the stereo is and i accidentally looked right at the reflection and was temporarily blinded man this thing is brutal:twothumbs


----------



## Kremer (Feb 19, 2008)

husky20 said:


> Just got mine today from UPS.Charging it so later tonight i will go test it on the mountains behind my condos.Turned it on right out of the box inside and boy is this thing bright. I shined it at my entertainment center and it hit the glass where the stereo is and i accidentally looked right at the reflection and was temporarily blinded man this thing is brutal:twothumbs



You diddn't mention how long you had it on, but it gets brighter and whiter up to about 1 minute or so. Mine emits a high freq whine, not terrible -I have to hold my ear close to the body to hear it, until it switches out of startup. Then it's dead silent and super bright and white.
~Dougk


----------



## husky20 (Feb 19, 2008)

I had it on for about 45 seconds then turned it off.Then i plugged it back in to charge and then i unplugged it to move it changed my mind about moving it.plugged it in again and it said it was fully charged after only about half an hour.I new it couldn't be fully charged already so i turned it on for a few minutes then put it back on the charger. so far its been charging about 5 and a half hours or so and im getting really anxious. hurry up already i dont think i can wait anymore.The red led is still indicating its not fully charged still waiting for the green go ahead led im going to give it another hour or so then its on!:thinking::green::green::devil:


----------



## husky20 (Feb 19, 2008)

GOOD NEWS IT JUST TURNED GREEN IM GONE LATER:thumbsup:


----------



## craig333 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just got mine. Way out performs my 240 lightforce. Hmmm, which to mod.


----------



## Probedude (Apr 4, 2008)

I just won 2 units on the Sam's Club auction, $21 ea.
They had a dutch auction of 71 units.

I hope they do some more of these dutch auctions - the final price stays lower than if they sold them singly.


----------



## neveo (Sep 25, 2009)

ez78 said:


> You can find lots of discussion about the vector/sam's here:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/145686
> 
> ...


Power On Board HID Spotlight en ebay donde ?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 25, 2009)

neveo said:


> Power On Board HID Spotlight en ebay donde ?




No longer on ebay. 


Have a look at the Stanley HID from Walmart.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, this is an oldie. Thanks for the tip Patriot, I'll check them out.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 25, 2009)

ampdude said:


> Wow, this is an oldie. Thanks for the tip Patriot, I'll check them out.




Sure thing,  

.... but please know that I was just offering an alternative to the POB, to someone I could barely understand, that's not necessarily in the same class or group of HID light.....the Stanley being smaller, having a much shorter run-time and with less throw.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 26, 2009)

Funny how there are no longer POB's available on E-Bay.This time last year they were plentiful.It's one heck of a light for only $39.95!Aren't they being produced anymore?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 26, 2009)

Vector hasn't shown the light on their website for close to 2 years. I think everything being sold since then was NOS and the supply just finally ran out. They're not on amazon either. I'm not sure why they aren't offering any HID product currently but it may have something to do with the POB having sold very slowly when it was first introduced at Sam's. IT wasn't until word got out that this product really took off. 

It's too bad that someone else doesn't produce a smaller HID similar to the POB. Some 5-6" reflectored lights would be a nice alternative to the 9" giants that we run into everywhere.


----------



## josepoyanuk (Sep 26, 2010)

I just purchased my Vector POB 35W.
I'm surprised by the poor battery fixing. The plastics that hold the battery brooke and move forward and hit the reflector in two. Fortunately I could fixed somehow.


----------

